# BO Pod Vape



## Rob Fisher (28/11/17)

With the proliferation of Pod systems (Closed Systems) I thought I would get the BO from a German Web site to try. I have tied more than a few of these systems and while they are pretty ideal for smoker conversions they are only really useful for experienced vapers as Ninja devices.

I was lucky with my Cue in that non of my pods leaked and I was given two to test both of which have been given to new converts... so I bought myself another one to test and see if this new one has leaky pods... but haven't opened it yet...

I guess the BO caught my magpie eye because it gold... I also bought a few of the different pods flavours I thought I may like and if my memory serves me right they had about 6 or 7 flavours to choose from. I obviously got the mint and arctic flavours as well as Gin flavoured one which should be interesting.

The draw is a little more open than the Cue and the Phix and with a little slip streaming I get a reasonable restricted lung hit which is great for me... but it is a MTL device.

It doesn't appear to be a magnet pod and you have to force the pod in an out... my first pod of choice was the Arctical and I like it a lot... probably the nicest tasting pod of all for me. Also nice that you can easily see the juice level through a little window.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## daniel craig (29/11/17)

Looks classy @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver (29/11/17)

That looks great @Rob Fisher !

Thanks for showing us

Do you know what the mah capacity of the battery is and how much fluid is in each pod?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (29/11/17)

This device just screams "Durban"!!! (I think other Durban folk will know what I mean, but it will totally go well with a bunny, my amazing car sound, and puma shoes!)

I actually think it looks amazing. What did it set you back, and do you think they will become available locally?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/11/17)

Silver said:


> That looks great @Rob Fisher !
> 
> Thanks for showing us
> 
> Do you know what the mah capacity of the battery is and how much fluid is in each pod?



Pods are 1.5ml. Battery capacity – 380 mAh or 380 “puffs” and with the Bo Power which is a box that turns it into a box mod 1500 mAh

PS and correction to original post it does have magnets to hold the pod in place...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/11/17)

Stosta said:


> This device just screams "Durban"!!! (I think other Durban folk will know what I mean, but it will totally go well with a bunny, my amazing car sound, and puma shoes!)
> 
> I actually think it looks amazing. What did it set you back, and do you think they will become available locally?



Euro 44.90 for the *Durban* version so a little pricey... not sure if it will appear on the local scene.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (29/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Euro 44.90 for the *Durban* version so a little pricey... not sure if it will appear on the local scene.


If it works that is a pretty reasonable price for that fancy looking ninja vape!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (29/11/17)

I do like the "Juul style" charging adapter. Is it magnetic like the Juul?
What do you think? More practical than a cable, for a device like this?


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/11/17)

Mic Lazzari said:


> I do like the "Juul style" charging adapter. Is it magnetic like the Juul?
> What do you think? More practical than a cable, for a device like this?



Actually no... as cute as it is standing up next to the PC I prefer a cable.

And yes it's magnetic.


----------



## Pixstar (15/1/18)

I see it's available locally

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Carnival (15/1/18)

Pixstar said:


> I see it's available locally



I’m interested in this for vaping during the week at work. Thanks for letting us know it’s available here, @Pixstar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (15/1/18)

Carnival said:


> I’m interested in this for vaping during the week at work. Thanks for letting us know it’s available here, @Pixstar


Pleasure. I like that it’s possible to refill the pods, although they don’t advertise it. Check Youtube if you’re keen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival (15/1/18)

Pixstar said:


> Pleasure. I like that it’s possible to refill the pods, although they don’t advertise it. Check Youtube if you’re keen.



Very nice! I’ll check that out on YouTube, thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (16/1/18)

Pixstar said:


> I see it's available locally


Awww... But not in shiny gold by the looks of things!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (16/1/18)

Stosta said:


> Awww... But not in shiny gold by the looks of things!


Lol that’s reserved for vaping celebrities like Rob

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (16/1/18)

I've seen some strange names for devices, but this one takes the cake. BO = Body Odour

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

